# Caught him cheating



## CjCaHf (May 1, 2011)

*Thurs April 20th. I looked at our bank statement. My husband has been going to bars while I'm at school and he's supposed to be watching the boys. I didnt mean to yell, but I did. And a month ago I found out that he was 'talking' to another girl when I was staying at my moms during our first 'break'. He supposedly met her at a bar, and thats where he's been going on the nights I have school. He told me nothing happened between him and her but I dont know. I put whatever happend with him and her behind me. He told me he was trying to make it work and he doesnt want to be with me anymore. He's not happy.

So.. On Thursday April 21st night, I went to school, I left school early because I was not feeling good. When I got home it was just my father in law and step son. My father in law said that Nathan (my husband) went to Joe's (his friend). I didnt believe him. I left to go to Joes and I saw his truck in the Spinning Wheel Bar parking lot. I went in and as soon as I walked in I saw him making out with a girl. The girl had the nerve to ask me who I even was. Nathan told me to go home and get my **** out of the house. Yes, I did punch him in the arm. I was livid. I left and went home to pack. He came home about 10 minutes later and turned my purse upsidedown looking for the bank card. So I would have no money, he threw my wallet across the room and I collected my things. We fought over the car, wound up hitting him again. He grabbed me by my sweatshirt and threw me on the bed twice. The second time when I sat up he smacked me across the face. Father in law heard it all. Nathan wound up giving me $20 dollars so that I could have the car key and I would give him back the bank card. I had my friend with me to get some of my stuff out of the house. He did say sorry for hitting me, but he cant take that kind of hurt back.

Another bad part, I recognized the old hag that I caught him red handed with.. she works at the local United Dairy Farmers. I'm so over it all.*


----------



## CjCaHf (May 1, 2011)

We have only been married for 8 months and each have one kid from previous relationships. He wants the divorce.. I dont know what to do.. I cant even concentrate on anything.


----------



## wanttobehappy56 (Mar 31, 2011)

CjCaHf said:


> We have only been married for 8 months and each have one kid from previous relationships. He wants the divorce.. I dont know what to do.. I cant even concentrate on anything.


No excuse for his behavior, he's a jerk. Get out before this relationship kills you.


----------



## CjCaHf (May 1, 2011)

Yeah, but the thing that hurts is that I still love him and I know I will until the day I die..


----------



## CjCaHf (May 1, 2011)

The thing is, is that was the first and only time he had done that. I'm not trying to play the victim.. but I know.. I know.. I shouldnt love him still, but I do.. He just cant be happy with one woman.. He will soon realize how good he had it with me, but by that time it will be to late.


----------



## KathyGriffinFan (Apr 4, 2011)

CjCaHf said:


> The thing is, is that was the first and only time he had done that. I'm not trying to play the victim.. but I know.. I know.. I shouldnt love him still, but I do.. He just cant be happy with one woman.. He will soon realize how good he had it with me, but by that time it will be to late.


The first time should be the last time. Get the hell out of that relationship and get some child support!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

If he wants a divorce, give it to him.

Nothing good can come from pining over someone who wants to leave you.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You are only married 8 months and this is happening?



CjCaHf said:


> I went in and as soon as I walked in I saw him making out with a girl. The girl had the nerve to ask me who I even was. Nathan told me to go home and get my **** out of the house. Yes, I did punch him in the arm. I was livid. I left and went home to pack. He came home about 10 minutes later and turned my purse upsidedown looking for the bank card. So I would have no money, he threw my wallet across the room and I collected my things. We fought over the car, wound up hitting him again. He grabbed me by my sweatshirt and threw me on the bed twice. The second time when I sat up he smacked me across the face.


Girl, RUN, don't walk away from this d-uchebage.


----------

